# Arabic Chrome?



## SGilbert (Sep 28, 2010)

WTF is with Google advertising Chrome with Arabic letters all over this forum?  I find it offensive!


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 28, 2010)

I have seen lots of Thai language Chrome ads, but no Arabic. Where did you see Arabic?

Thai does not resemble Arabic, so I suppose it's possible that you do see Arabic, and not Thai like others see.
The question then remains - Why Thai?


----------



## lbj (Sep 28, 2010)

You honestly find Arabic letters offensive?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 28, 2010)

And, not arabic, anyway. I suspect SGilbert is perhaps referring to Google advertising, and not to the language being used, eh?


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 28, 2010)

Arabic/Thai/whatever.  WHY?  We obviously have many countries represented here, and that's great, but the site is in English; run by Americans; about an American company's products; and used by a majority of Americans.  Like I asked, why Thai (or whatever jibberish it actually is)?


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 28, 2010)

SGilbert said:


> ...  Like I asked, why Thai (or whatever jibberish it actually is)?



I'll bet that someone who can read Thai would not consider that 'jibberish'. The fact that it's a shameless advert, well, that could be offensive to some, and can explain why ad-blockers, etc, are quite welcome for some folks who don't care that an ad might be in another language, they just don't want ads cluttering up a site.

I much prefer the Thai ad (which I can't read) to one I can read right now "Available today: iPads for $23.74?" - Now, I'm offended by that


----------



## ScottW (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL. I noticed it too, but couldn't read it.  Glad it's been fixed.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 2, 2010)

What? Why would a non-Latin character set be offensive? 
Browse in Israel and even the ads offered by Safari will probably look offensive? 

Or (generally) use a browser that allows to block the ads or learn to not see them while browsing...


----------



## Bartholomew (Oct 12, 2010)

hello everybody...thanks for sharing useful information...


----------



## kentkenford (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven't seen anything about that yet..



_________________________

no deposit bingo


----------

